# Any advice about Showman Barrel Saddles?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you want cheap then go for it, but that's exactly what you will get. An older Simco barrel saddle came into my shop for new strings and it had a rawhide covered tree to withstand the rigors of barrel racing. Owning two saddles used to be quite an extravagance so I ran barrels in my roper.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

luvlongears said:


> I heard Corriente makes saddles for Showman.


That is highly doubtful....

I have seen too many showmans and double T (sold by same people) that are crooked, sloppy workmanship and 2 of the same exact model fit differently, yes they are highly tooled, but for 1.00 an hour they pay the workers in India they can carve fancy things in the leather for days for very little money.

They might be made In Mexico like Corriente, but they are not made by the same company Corriente uses.... :wink:


.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Why not just order from Corriente for probably the same price? 

I love my Corriente! It is a Wade style that I bought back in April and it has quickly become my favorite saddle. 

I should also mention you can pick out the features you want (like tooling, roughout vs. smooth, etc) so you get a semi-custom saddle for a great price.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

This is what I got for $760 shipping included. I picked out the tooling, bucking rolls, rigging style, etc. I LOVE the rough-out, it give excellent grip!


----------

